# 312Bhs Delivered.... Pdi Etc..?



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Brand new to the forum. Looking to have a 312BHS delivered to my house from Pete's RV. They say they
will do the PDI and it will be good to go when I receive it. If not I can refuse it and they will take it 
back. 
So, I tend to think it would not be smart to do this but they assured me up and down they do this 
most of the time with no issues. 
Now, what worries me is this is my very first TT and I'm not real familiar with how everything works. 
On the other hand I am pretty mechanically inclined...can build houses, do plumbing, electrical, repair diesel
engines and heavy equipment...There is not too much I cannot figure out but is there some advice you folks can give me about this deal.
I plan on getting an equalizer hitch for my 07 D/A GMC. I already have a prodigy controller and have pulled lots of trailers..not TT's but others with my rig. I also had my class one years ago so I've driven 40' trailer dumps and more. 
I know it would be best to go and inspect everything first but we have done lots of research and this is definitely
the trailer we want. I'll be looking into the forum in great depth, I'd like to get a good cover and more.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots of people have trailers delivered. If you are handy there is nothing that you can't fix.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!
We had our TT delivered last year to our house from Camping World and everything went fine with our PDI and the paperwork. I would just make sure that you 100% satisfied with the PDI before taking delivery.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We had our delivered and it was all great. Joe at Pete's was fantastic to deal with. Hope yours goes as well as ours did.

Len


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome fellow 312BH owner!!!





















Best floorplan for cooks, and kids!

We love ours. We did our pdi at the dealer and found just a couple things that needed addressing: calking on the roof in several spots was needed (very important to get on the roof), water pump was pulsating (needed slight adjustment), check airators on all faucets for plastic shavings.

Good Luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can print off a copy of my PDI...just click here and it will open for you.

Expect to take about 3-4 hours doing this.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I meant to mention that I used Oregon Camper's list. It is awsome!


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

X 2. When we picked up ours I had a clip board and the pdi check list. Let me tell you the guy was bitter. It made his day a long one and made my day a happy one. Got most everything fixed.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

For our PDI, I mailed the PDI checklist from Oregon_camper to the dealer (Holman). Told them what was coming, sent it 3 - 4 days in advance, and had absolutely no grief from the folks doing it. We were "on the same page" with the PDI mechanics, and got through it in about 3 hours. Maybe an hour or 1 1/2 hours was due to the fact that I am/was a newbie and needed more instructions than an experienced TT owner would need. But Holman was patient and we did fine.

So I'd suggest that the PDI list go to the dealer in advance and thus no surprises---they'll know you're prepared to do a GOOD job and you'll expect them to do a thorough job on the PDI.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Take it on a short trip and test everything ASAP. I was able to stay at the dealer the first night and try out everything. They have 4 sites at the back of their parking lot. They always suggest that you stay and test everything. I thought that was a good selling poing for Colton RV.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Welcome fellow 312BH owner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem getting on the roof but if they deliver the camper I'll have no way to check it out as far as the 
water pump goes and more...? Even if there is caulk missing I would simply have to refuse it and let them take
it back to the shop some 800 miles away...yikes.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Take it on a short trip and test everything ASAP. I was able to stay at the dealer the first night and try out everything. They have 4 sites at the back of their parking lot. They always suggest that you stay and test everything. I thought that was a good selling poing for Colton RV.


Yes, but I won't be able to stay anywhere. They will simply deliver it to my home. I am thinking of having them deliver it to a local campground and be ready to hook it up before the driver leaves...not sure how long the drive will hang around for me to check it out. It would not be good if I got it and then a day later found all kinds of issues. Then I'd be stuck.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can print off a copy of my PDI...just click here and it will open for you.
> 
> Expect to take about 3-4 hours doing this.


Thanks much! I put in the deposit today on a 312BHS. Should receive it by the end of June. 
As far as the PDI is concerned Pete's RV has assured me they take these things directly from the factory to their
facility close by, PDI them, then ship them out to the customer. So, I'll basically be hoping they do it all right. My plan is to have the trailer delivered to a local campground, hook it up and see how everything looks. The salesman told me they do this all the time and never have issue b/c issues end up costing them. I may send your PDI to them simply to make sure all the bases are covered. Salesman told me if there is anything obvious, like a scratch or something bad that I can refuse it and they will send me another. If there is anything wrong they will send me the part and I can replace it or I can take it to any route 66 dealer and they will make sure it is right.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> We had our delivered and it was all great. Joe at Pete's was fantastic to deal with. Hope yours goes as well as ours did.
> 
> Len


We are apprehensive about the pdi... Did you find things later that you wished they had checked further? Just trying to get a head's up. Ours is supposed to be here near the end of June. We have been dealing with Rick at Pete's and so far so good. He seems like it will be done thoroughly. Just wanted to get your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We have found everything in great working condition with no issues whatsoever. I was apprehensive about the PDI as well but I guess we lucked out. The saving of 15000 over our local pricing took care of some of those feelings. I figured it would take a while to spend that even if I had to take it somewhere locally and pay to have something fixed.

Len


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

How far is the dealer from you?

I look at it this way: If I'm spending $20,000 (about what my 268RL cost last year), another few hundred to drive to the dealer to do the PDI in person, was a very small investment.

In fact, we live in Baltimore, MD and the dealer (Holman) is a smidge east of Cincinnati, Ohio. That's 500 miles. We decided to drive out to Holman in the TV, do the PDI in person, and then drive (tow) the TT home. We camped that first night in the Holman lot (they offered) and we "shook down" everything. We left the next day, camped west of Pittsburgh, and got home the second afternoon.

The costs were well worth it, IMHO. Maybe I spent $600 on the "night before the PDI" motel in Cincinnati, campground fee, gas and food. That seemed like a small price to pay.

So this is a long note that says that if picking it up is at all possible given distances, time off from work, etc., you should seriously consider it.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Why not schedual a "service date" for any warrantee work to be done? That way it gives you time to use everything, and any small stuff that has to be addressed, will be taken care of then. That's what my sales rep suggested, but I was able to stay there and get them fixed the next mourning. But sinse yours is being delivered, plan a trip near the dealer to get any work done. If everything is ok, then cancel the service appointment.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Nice to hear the deal with delivery can go well.
I'd really like to go and do the PDI with them but I am already paying
for shipping to get it to me and time and travel would be difficult.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

our new outback was delivered from Lakeshore rv and we had a great experience, would buy from them again and definitely have it delivered!!.


----------

